# Sanrio Cards!!



## Jade_Amell (Nov 14, 2016)

Was scrolling through Reddit and came across this post.





> Right now, Nintendo is releasing the Sanrio cards in the UK so they are now available for pre-order! You will get ALL 6 cards in one package, and they will be released November 25th (less than 10 days from now).
> 
> Do not attempt to order it from the UK Nintendo site as it won't be delivered internationally. Instead go to
> 
> ...



I've already ordered a pack and paid via paypal. It was basically 12.70 bucks all together.


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

WOWZA


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2016)

I wish I can order non-Amazon things.


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

It won't even accept my email ;A;


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 14, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> It won't even accept my email ;A;



That's odd. Maybe make a gmail one? It worked with gmail for me.


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> That's odd. Maybe make a gmail one? It worked with gmail for me.



I got all the way through to this added security part, where I basically checked out through my bank. Went through all that, and now I'm not sure if the order went through because the last window I got was a "Generic Error". Fingers crossed :l


----------



## clueleaf (Nov 14, 2016)

Ahh I'm so excited about these cards!!


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

I had to email them about the error I got, because my order won't go through, and I can't use paypal instead cuz what if the order does go through after all?


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 14, 2016)

♥ Ahaha if only I had a card reader ;;;

But this great news for people after the sanrio sets - maybe this will encourage the prices to fall a little bit.


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

I need these cards for me and my sister, I suferrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 14, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I had to email them about the error I got, because my order won't go through, and I can't use paypal instead cuz what if the order does go through after all?




Best bet is wait a few days and check your bank statement if you used a card and see if they charged you. If they did, the order went through if it didn't just reorder.


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

I just did Paypal anyways and it went through :v Oh well, I WANT THEM CARDS. Thanks so much for posting this, Jade!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> Best bet is wait a few days and check your bank statement if you used a card and see if they charged you. If they did, the order went through if it didn't just reorder.



If I get any notice about them fixing the original order, I'll just cancel one. If I can't cancel, I don't mind if my sister and I have our own sets I guess LOL. I was just worried that if I didn't getem now, it'd be way harder later >>

- - - Post Merge - - -

After seeing the order confirmation page with the different payment method, I definitely don't think the first order did or will go through.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 14, 2016)

I am SO HAPPY!!!!! 
I'm gonna try this when I get home! BLESS YOU FOR SHARING I AM CRYING WITH JOY. ;w; As a Canadian citizen, I was sooo sad when I couldnt order off the UK Nintendo site cause like you said, the Ebay prices are absolutely ridiculous. If this works, I am forever grateful!!


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I am SO HAPPY!!!!!
> I'm gonna try this when I get home! BLESS YOU FOR SHARING I AM CRYING WITH JOY. ;w; As a Canadian citizen, I was sooo sad when I couldnt order off the UK Nintendo site cause like you said, the Ebay prices are absolutely ridiculous. If this works, I am forever grateful!!



If you have a Paypal, maybe try that. Visa Card failed, PayPal master race >>


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Nov 14, 2016)

Seeing as I am poor as heck, it looks like I have to beg my mom lol. I swear I'm 19.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 14, 2016)

I will let you guys know around the first week of December if it worked. xD Since it takes a few days after it being released to be shipped.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Nov 14, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> I will let you guys know around the first week of December if it worked. xD Since it takes a few days after it being released to be shipped.



I really hope it works! : ) I'm actually about to sell a few things to make enough money to get them XD


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

I guess the shipping probably varies based on where you live. Obviously, UK residents get free shipping. I paid like $4-5 since I'm in the US. $10 for a 6 pack of Sanrio cards is a bargain imo. They're special characters, and I'm not ordering blind packs. I actually know what I'm buying. I am thrilled for these! ?toile will live in Haven <3 <3


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Nov 14, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I guess the shipping probably varies based on where you live. Obviously, UK residents get free shipping. I paid like $4-5 since I'm in the US. $10 for a 6 pack of Sanrio cards is a bargain imo. They're special characters, and I'm not ordering blind packs. I actually know what I'm buying. I am thrilled for these! ?toile will live in Haven <3 <3



Ahhh I really hope the shipping to Canada is not bad at all. Sadly I also happen to live on an island so I don't know.


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

AidanTheGreat said:


> Ahhh I really hope the shipping to Canada is not bad at all. Sadly I also happen to live on an island so I don't know.



Hopefully your shipping will be cheap too! We're practically neighbors haha.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm kind of new to ordering something with foreign currency...

Is there something special you have to do with PayPal, or does it automatically convert to euros once you order? I know I sound like an idiot, but I'm genuinely curious ~ ◠‿◠


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> I'm kind of new to ordering something with foreign currency...
> 
> Is there something special you have to do with PayPal, or does it automatically convert to euros once you order? I know I sound like an idiot, but I'm genuinely curious ~ ◠‿◠



It should automatically convert itself! When I placed my order, and reached the calculated total screen, it even gave me a ratio of euros to USD.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 14, 2016)

Bumping this so more people can see it. :3


----------



## Corrie (Nov 14, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> If you have a Paypal, maybe try that. Visa Card failed, PayPal master race >>



I just skipped trying and went with Paypal. I pay with prepaid cards and it worked! I am sooo exicted!! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



AidanTheGreat said:


> Ahhh I really hope the shipping to Canada is not bad at all. Sadly I also happen to live on an island so I don't know.



I live in Ontario and the total was about $17, only cause our dollar sucks compared to the US. xD But hey, honestly, still WAY worth it! I am super happy the pack comes with all 6. Now I don't have to waste time buying blind packs. xP


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I just skipped trying and went with Paypal. I pay with prepaid cards and it worked! I am sooo exicted!! ^-^



Yay, congrats! <3 I'm so ready for these guys! The rest of my bells are saved haha!


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I just skipped trying and went with Paypal. I pay with prepaid cards and it worked! I am sooo exicted!! ^-^



Yay, congrats! <3 I'm so ready for these guys! The rest of my bells are saved haha!


----------



## gh0st (Nov 15, 2016)

Oh man xD
I already spent 10$ buying a single blind package of 2 from Japan. 
But, now I wanna just do this.... IDK!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for posting this! Ordered a pack


----------



## Ninie (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you so much for the head ups ! I live in Europe but all 6 cards at once was too good to pass. 
I can't wait to have marty in my village.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Nov 15, 2016)

I hear bad things about ordering from them if you aren't from the UK apparently it takes forever for anything to arrive and they don't tell you any shipping info. I don't know if this is true though just warning people.


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 15, 2016)

TT^TT I just spent a lot of my money on buying my dreamies amiibo cards. I hope they don't run out of stock!! I really want to purchase them, especially kiki and lala!!


----------



## Mira (Nov 15, 2016)

Aren't these sold here aswell? And for less too?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 15, 2016)

Mira said:


> Aren't these sold here aswell? And for less too?




Only if you're in the U.K. They don't ship international

- - - Post Merge - - -



AidanTheGreat said:


> I hear bad things about ordering from them if you aren't from the UK apparently it takes forever for anything to arrive and they don't tell you any shipping info. I don't know if this is true though just warning people.



One of my friends had an issue with their item being delayed, but I guess if they aren't available in the US with no idea when they will be, people will take the chance


----------



## Dorian (Nov 15, 2016)

Got my set yesterday and they are awesome! Worth every penny!! I am super excited for everyone ordering them. Just wish they had released them in the US. A shame we had to go searching for them elsewhere.


----------



## Mira (Nov 15, 2016)

Dorian said:


> Got my set yesterday and they are awesome! Worth every penny!! I am super excited for everyone ordering them. Just wish they had released them in the US. A shame we had to go searching for them elsewhere.



Did you order them at Game? :O I thought it was a pre-order for 9 days


----------



## Dorian (Nov 15, 2016)

I bought them from an eBay seller in Japan and had them shipped via EMS so they arrived in a few days.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't want to pay the fifty bucks, but honestly, I have been playing AC faithfully for fifteen years. This update has opened a whole new world and I decided that these cards were worth the investment in a game that I have been playing for all these years. And they were worth it. I am SO glad I decided to get them. The outfits and the cloud maker alone were worth the fifty dollars, lol.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 15, 2016)

Even if the shipping is delayed, I don't mind, as long as I get them!!


----------



## Snow (Nov 15, 2016)

I've ordered from GAME several times -- I've always gotten everything really quickly after release and never had a problem getting my stuff. Payment HAS been an issue; credit cards usually get flagged and don't go through. I got called once with a fraud alert and the Amex rep said their website was set up to pass info US card companies don't like to see passed. So I just use paypal if I have to. Amazon UK is also an option but they seem to get stuff up on their site a lot later than GAME does. 

That said; NIntendo still hasn't said whether or not they're coming out here in December so I will probably wait a bit longer!


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 15, 2016)

I've already placed an order for them from the game website and luckily for me, I live in the UK so it shouldn't take too long for them to arrive. I don't know if it's just me, but it's quite a small expense to pay for how much content you get from these cards. They're a really big deal so I would've expected more for them. I'm really excited for them to arrive!


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 15, 2016)

Snow said:


> I've ordered from GAME several times -- I've always gotten everything really quickly after release and never had a problem getting my stuff. Payment HAS been an issue; credit cards usually get flagged and don't go through. I got called once with a fraud alert and the Amex rep said their website was set up to pass info US card companies don't like to see passed. So I just use paypal if I have to. Amazon UK is also an option but they seem to get stuff up on their site a lot later than GAME does.
> 
> That said; NIntendo still hasn't said whether or not they're coming out here in December so I will probably wait a bit longer!



So glad to hear. I'm hoping they arrive within a week, I'm going out of town and it would be great if I had the cards before then.


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Even if the shipping is delayed, I don't mind, as long as I get them!!



Same, as long as I actually get my items I don't care how long it takes. I might get impatient, but at least I won't be ripped off. I pre ordered this Record Album from this indiemerch site, and normally their great with getting me my products on time, but this album's shipping was delayed for like an entire month. That was frustrating. They kept extending the wait time, every now and then I'd get an email that said something along the lines up "We're sorry, this and that happened, so the shipping date has been delayed to-". I got like 3-4 of those emails lol.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 15, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Same, as long as I actually get my items I don't care how long it takes. I might get impatient, but at least I won't be ripped off. I pre ordered this Record Album from this indiemerch site, and normally their great with getting me my products on time, but this album's shipping was delayed for like an entire month. That was frustrating. They kept extending the wait time, every now and then I'd get an email that said something along the lines up "We're sorry, this and that happened, so the shipping date has been delayed to-". I got like 3-4 of those emails lol.



I bought the EZ Flash IV for my Gameboy SP and the shipping took two months to arrive. I kept hounding them with emails cause I was sure I was ripped off. It was really terrifying considering it was $60. They were an online company so it was kinda sketchy to begin with but I did manage to get my item. At least GAME is an actual large company so I'm sure we would get all of our products. 

... I hope. XD


----------



## N a t (Nov 15, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I bought the EZ Flash IV for my Gameboy SP and the shipping took two months to arrive. I kept hounding them with emails cause I was sure I was ripped off. It was really terrifying considering it was $60. They were an online company so it was kinda sketchy to begin with but I did manage to get my item. At least GAME is an actual large company so I'm sure we would get all of our products.
> 
> ... I hope. XD



I think we'll get our stuff, but the real question is, when? ;o;


----------



## keandra86 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yay, thank you! I've ordered a set for my daughter! (She loves Animal Crossing as much as I do!)

I've ordered from them before (got the series 1 card collector folio) and had no issues receiving what I'd ordered. 
It did take awhile since I'm in Canada, but hold hope! Your items will arrive!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't mind if it is late. At this point, I can get most of the stuff from Re-Tail board once my bells go back up. And since there is still no posted NA release date too. :c


----------



## esprit (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. I guess I'll call this an early Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 15, 2016)

I preordered these last week actually, despite some "bad reviews" about GAME items taking long to be delivered internationally. I don't mind tbh, considering those of us in NA don't even know if they'll be coming out here. As long as it doesn't take more than a few weeks, I don't mind waiting! I'd rather wait than pay $50 for a pack from Japan tbh...totally not in my budget.


----------



## inkling (Nov 15, 2016)

that's pretty neat


----------



## Snow (Nov 15, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> So glad to hear. I'm hoping they arrive within a week, I'm going out of town and it would be great if I had the cards before then.



Don't forget GAME won't even have them on sale until next Friday. I wouldn't expect them until Dec 2nd at the earliest, depending on where you live in NA. I always got my stuff within a week, but I'm in NYC.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 15, 2016)

keandra86 said:


> Yay, thank you! I've ordered a set for my daughter! (She loves Animal Crossing as much as I do!)
> 
> I've ordered from them before (got the series 1 card collector folio) and had no issues receiving what I'd ordered.
> It did take awhile since I'm in Canada, but hold hope! Your items will arrive!



How long did your order take to arrive to you? I'm in Canada also!


----------



## AkaneDeath (Nov 15, 2016)

So I went there and it said ?4.99. For the whole set I only need to buy one or? The description was very tiny. xD


----------



## pocky (Nov 15, 2016)

People on Tumblr are already posting their cards. Apparently AUS got them early? 

Also can anyone answer this for me! I noticed that the Japanese pack come with two random card and 1 sticker.

Meanwhile the EU/AUS packs come with all 6 card, but there is no mention of a sticker. Does that mean that only JA gets the stickers? 

Annnddd... has there been any word on the official NA release? There has been a lot of speculation of people saying that it will come in Dec, but I keep checking the NA website and they're not listed at all (meanwhile these are already listed on their website)


----------



## mayortash (Nov 15, 2016)

pocky said:


> People on Tumblr are already posting their cards. Apparently AUS got them early?
> 
> Also can anyone answer this for me! I noticed that the Japanese pack come with two random card and 1 sticker.
> 
> ...



From what I can tell only the Japanese ones came with the sticker seals. The EU/AUS ones are the entire set of 6 so you don't have to worry about blind boxes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AkaneDeath said:


> So I went there and it said ?4.99. For the whole set I only need to buy one or? The description was very tiny. xD



Yeah it's a set of all 6


----------



## pocky (Nov 15, 2016)

mayortash said:


> From what I can tell only the Japanese ones came with the sticker seals. The EU/AUS ones are the entire set of 6 so you don't have to worry about blind boxes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'll have to buy the stickers off ebay then 

Still waiting on NA release. I guess I could just buy the EU pack online if we don't get it here.


----------



## Princess Puddles (Nov 16, 2016)

Woo! I saw these on reddit and placed my order yesterday! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧♡ so excited!~


----------



## Claude (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks so much for sharing this information! Just preordered!


----------



## galaxyp (Nov 16, 2016)

I just bought them! Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Nov 16, 2016)

wait i got mine from the uk nintendo store?!?! does it mean i wont get them? so confused by this post!!


----------



## Claude (Nov 16, 2016)

Jaffacakemunchr said:


> wait i got mine from the uk nintendo store?!?! does it mean i wont get them? so confused by this post!!



Do you live in the UK? The UK Nintendo store doesn't ship internationally, so we non-residents use the Game site.

Edit: I assume you live in the UK because of your username, lol


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Nov 16, 2016)

Claude said:


> Do you live in the UK? The UK Nintendo store doesn't ship internationally, so we non-residents use the Game site.
> 
> Edit: I assume you live in the UK because of your username, lol



Haha i do! so thats okay then i'll still get them xD sorry i misread it all and panicked!


----------



## keandra86 (Nov 16, 2016)

Corrie said:


> How long did your order take to arrive to you? I'm in Canada also!



It took about 3.5 weeks, when estimated at 1-2 weeks. I order stuff from free shipping from China on the regular, and it can take up to 8 weeks to arrive sometimes, so 3.5 weeks from the UK felt pretty reasonable!


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm just going to preorder for the NA ones and wait. I've been getting my fix of nice new villagers so far with no cards!


----------



## littletwinclouds (Nov 16, 2016)

every time i've gone to check the site it says it's down for maintenance (the last two days)
is it just me?


----------



## jupisan (Nov 16, 2016)

works fine for me. try again.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Nov 16, 2016)

keandra86 said:


> It took about 3.5 weeks, when estimated at 1-2 weeks. I order stuff from free shipping from China on the regular, and it can take up to 8 weeks to arrive sometimes, so 3.5 weeks from the UK felt pretty reasonable!



I'm a fellow Canadian and I too have had to wait around that long (in my case it was free shipping from Japan) about 8 weeks. You have given me hope though, and now I want to buy the Sanrio cards for sure, so thank you!


----------



## keandra86 (Nov 16, 2016)

AidanTheGreat said:


> I'm a fellow Canadian and I too have had to wait around that long (in my case it was free shipping from Japan) about 8 weeks. You have given me hope though, and now I want to buy the Sanrio cards for sure, so thank you!



Glad I could help you with your decision


----------



## Miss B (Nov 16, 2016)

littletwinclouds said:


> every time i've gone to check the site it says it's down for maintenance (the last two days)
> is it just me?



It's not just you  ... The site doesn't seem to be working properly for Australians in general. :/ I've seen several other posts online saying the same. I ended up using a VPN to access their site. My order went through fine, so far as I can tell. I missed out on the cards that were sold here, so it was nice to find an alternative. I hope you are able to get them, as well!


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 16, 2016)

I wonder if I can find one that also sells the "Welcome Amiibo" cards too.


----------



## deirdreamber (Nov 17, 2016)

Australia got the cards Thursday last week on the Nintendo Australia Ebay page


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 17, 2016)

I still haven't seen or heard anything about a release date for NA?
I'm assuming they will go there at some point...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> I wonder if I can find one that also sells the "Welcome Amiibo" cards too.




Game sells them and ships international, but there's nowhere in stock in this country right now.
By the time we get stock they will no doubt already have been released everywhere


----------



## shoegal1203 (Nov 17, 2016)

Not sure if this is interesting for anyone, but you can now pre-order the pack with six cards on the german amazon for 9.99€


----------



## littletwinclouds (Nov 17, 2016)

Miss B said:


> It's not just you  ... The site doesn't seem to be working properly for Australians in general. :/ I've seen several other posts online saying the same. I ended up using a VPN to access their site. My order went through fine, so far as I can tell. I missed out on the cards that were sold here, so it was nice to find an alternative. I hope you are able to get them, as well!



ah, that explains things. i bought a japanese pack off ebay (before i realised it was a blnd pack of 2) so idk if it's worth buying another pack anyway. 
thanks though!


----------



## Snow (Nov 17, 2016)

shoegal1203 said:


> Not sure if this is interesting for anyone, but you can now pre-order the pack with six cards on the german amazon for 9.99€



That's good to know -- I'll probably end up getting them from amazon UK since I order pretty often from there. TBH they'll probably end up on the US amazon site being sold by UK sellers for the same amount but I don't know if I have the patience to wait that long!


----------



## Mira (Nov 17, 2016)

shoegal1203 said:


> Not sure if this is interesting for anyone, but you can now pre-order the pack with six cards on the german amazon for 9.99€



Thank you so much, this is a lifesaver as I'm living in the Netherlands


----------



## moss_asteri (Nov 17, 2016)

YOU'RE A GODSEND. Just pre-ordered!  Now I just need to buy a card reader...


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 17, 2016)

I think I'm the only one not interested in getting Sanrio villagers lol


----------



## piercedhorizon (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm kind of banking on them coming to the US in December. But who knows! I dont really want to wait for shipping for me to check the mail obsessively for "6-10 business days"


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 20, 2016)

I just preordered all 6 of them from France, they're released next Friday here (25th), for 7?. In case anyone needs the link, here it is!


----------



## estypest (Nov 20, 2016)

Mine I ordered from Nintendo will arrive tomorrow, so there'll definitely be more Sanrio cards appearing on the secondary market very soon!


----------



## mayortash (Nov 20, 2016)

Mine have been dispatched so they should actually be here tomorrow too which is a few days earlier than release (hopefully!)


----------



## RainbowPanda (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm in Poland and I bought them from there just now, I'm so excited  It cost me about 8 pounds total, yay! ^^


----------



## Ninie (Nov 20, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> I just preordered all 6 of them from France, they're released next Friday here (25th), for 7?. In case anyone needs the link, here it is!


Aaaah Merci du tuyau ! <3 Finally a place to pre-order it in France !I just canceled my game.uk order.

Seems like this store had the series 1 card album as well so I picked it and it added an animal crossing wallet as a gift to my cart.  Might be useful for anyone who plans to order the previous series at the same time :> Album 1 is out of stock now sadly, but it works with others.


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 20, 2016)

Ninie said:


> Aaaah Merci du tuyau ! <3 Finally a place to pre-order it in France !I just canceled my game.uk order.
> 
> Seems like this store had the series 1 card album as well so I picked it and it added an animal crossing wallet as a gift to my cart.  Might be useful for anyone who plans to order the previous series at the same time :> Album 1 is out of stock now sadly, but it works with others.



heyy de rien! ?a fait toujours plaisir de croiser des fran?ais ici ♥
(je crois que la s?rie 1 est encore dispo sur amazon et la fnac, mais je suis pas s?re)

I wish I'd seen the wallet, I would have ordered more! I don't have the albums and all my cards are a mess in my drawer lol


----------



## Ninie (Nov 20, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> heyy de rien! ?a fait toujours plaisir de croiser des fran?ais ici ♥
> (je crois que la s?rie 1 est encore dispo sur amazon et la fnac, mais je suis pas s?re)
> 
> I wish I'd seen the wallet, I would have ordered more! I don't have the albums and all my cards are a mess in my drawer lol


Yep on se fait discret !  
Seems like I ordered the last series 1 Album on this website, >< but yes it's still available elsewhere. :> Although price wise it was a good deal, and it's the first time I see this wallet, usually they offer a card pack along the albums. :O


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't like them. I also have NO idea why Nintendo didn't make Marty a DOG. THAT IS WHAT HE ORIGINALLY WAS.


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 20, 2016)

Ninie said:


> Yep on se fait discret !
> Seems like I ordered the last series 1 Album on this website, >< but yes it's still available elsewhere. :> Although price wise it was a good deal, and it's the first time I see this wallet, usually they offer a card pack along the albums. :O



micromania is awesome, I go there as often as I can, they have good offers and lots of stock. glad you could get the cute wallet 
(btw I just checked out your art thread and just wanted to say your art is really beautiful ♥)


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 20, 2016)

mayortash said:


> Mine have been dispatched so they should actually be here tomorrow too which is a few days earlier than release (hopefully!)




Mine too! I was surprised when I got the email, they're actually going to arrive before the welcome amiibo cards I ordered a week ago
Exciting though


----------



## mayortash (Nov 20, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Mine too! I was surprised when I got the email, they're actually going to arrive before the welcome amiibo cards I ordered a week ago
> Exciting though



Whoop!! Keeping my fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## piske (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you for this link! I am definitely going to purchase these! SUPER exciting! <3


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks.  Placed an order and not in a hurry to get them.  Need to get some meow coupons before they arrive.


----------



## Milleram (Nov 20, 2016)

I just ordered the cards today from the site mentioned by the OP. The Canadian dollar is pretty weak right now, so they came out to be 17 bucks. Not as bad as ordering on eBay, I guess. I hope they arrive hear okay! I already bought all the Sanrio items from the Re-Tail thread, but I want to have the physical cards for my Hello Kitty collection. :3


----------



## Ninie (Nov 21, 2016)

wearthesun said:


> micromania is awesome, I go there as often as I can, they have good offers and lots of stock. glad you could get the cute wallet
> (btw I just checked out your art thread and just wanted to say your art is really beautiful ♥)



Sure they are a bit pricey but handy to have near by ! 
Aww thank you very much ;;


----------



## Mura (Nov 21, 2016)

what are sanrio cards? 
not even kidding. i have no idea


----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 22, 2016)

My friend was kind enough to giveaway a spare My Melody from her set. I really want to buy them all though...

I invited My Melody today.. so cute *_* 



 here


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 22, 2016)

They're arriving today  was expecting them yesterday but had confirmation for today now
Only need to find Claude's card now and I'll be happy


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 22, 2016)

Pre-ordered the UK ones today so I'll have all 6 by the time my Welcome Amiibo cards come too. If I were in the US I'd pre-order them now because there's no US release being talked about as of now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That kinda made me want them because I basically have 3 days to decide. They release friday.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 23, 2016)

ChocoMagii said:


> My friend was kind enough to giveaway a spare My Melody from her set. I really want to buy them all though...
> 
> I invited My Melody today.. so cute *_*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the video, can I ask how the heck you got over 99,000 MEOW coupons?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2016)

My parents ordered me a pack on ebay for Christmas. Direct from japan. 10usd free shipping.


----------



## N a t (Nov 23, 2016)

Bcat said:


> My parents ordered me a pack on ebay for Christmas. Direct from japan. 10usd free shipping.



How do people find these amazing deals, when all I see is "$40, $50, $60..." That's whole reason why I ordered mine from Game... I wish I could get them sooner, but I figured, better than never.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> How do people find these amazing deals, when all I see is "$40, $50, $60..." That's whole reason why I ordered mine from Game... I wish I could get them sooner, but I figured, better than never.



oh shoot lemme post the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-amiibo-Pack-Animal-Crossing-amiibo-card-Sanrio-Doubutsu-no-Mori-/222304360808?hash=item33c25f5968:g:XCoAAOSwHMJYHHlh sorry about that.


----------



## N a t (Nov 23, 2016)

Bcat said:


> oh shoot lemme post the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-amiibo-Pack-Animal-Crossing-amiibo-card-Sanrio-Doubutsu-no-Mori-/222304360808?hash=item33c25f5968:g:XCoAAOSwHMJYHHlh sorry about that.



Thanks, but I think I'm just gonna wait for mine from the UK. It's nice to know that other people have a chance to get these cards too! But I don't know if I wanna go through the trouble of cancelling my pre-order just because I'm impatient. :s


----------



## Flare (Nov 23, 2016)

Hmm...
If I were to buy Sanrio cards... It'd be for Etoile and Marty 
Probably for their RV's too :3


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Hmm...
> If I were to buy Sanrio cards... It'd be for Etoile and
> Probably for their RV's too :3



I bout mine mainly for Marty but I like Etoile and Chelsea. I like Chai but Ellie is my female elephant and I won't change that. 2 more days until release!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> Thanks, but I think I'm just gonna wait for mine from the UK. It's nice to know that other people have a chance to get these cards too! But I don't know if I wanna go through the trouble of cancelling my pre-order just because I'm impatient. :s



Plus the Japanese packs only have 2 cards and a sticker thing. The UK pack is a better deal since you get all 6. Just have patience!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Plus the Japanese packs only have 2 cards and a sticker thing. The UK pack is a better deal since you get all 6. Just have patience!



...i did not know that. I thought it was all six like the uk version  oh well at least I still get the cute japanese cards


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2016)

Bcat said:


> ...i did not know that. I thought it was all six like the uk version  oh well at least I still get the cute japanese cards



No sorry. It's a random pack of 2 and a sticker. You can even see the numbers 1 and 2 in the right corner. The uk packs don't have the sticker thing, but are a better value because you get all 6. I'm importing mine from them to the US and it's still only less than $13.00.  People need to go to Game co.uk within the next few days otherwise they may be outta luck.


----------



## N a t (Nov 23, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> No sorry. It's a random pack of 2 and a sticker. You can even see the numbers 1 and 2 in the right corner. The uk packs don't have the sticker thing, but are a better value because you get all 6. I'm importing mine from them to the US and it's still only less than $13.00.  People need to go to Game co.uk within the next few days otherwise they may be outta luck.



Do you think if GAME became too popular with international orders, that they'd stop shipping outside of the UK? Some sites stopped shipping out of the country back when the whole Amiibo situation was still really bad.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Do you think if GAME became too popular with international orders, that they'd stop shipping outside of the UK? Some sites stopped shipping out of the country back when the whole Amiibo situation was still really bad.



I dunno. I just know it is my only option and I preordered. It's out of my hands beyond that. I'm more worried about what my 3 packs of Welcome Amiibo villagers will be tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> Do you think if GAME became too popular with international orders, that they'd stop shipping outside of the UK? Some sites stopped shipping out of the country back when the whole Amiibo situation was still really bad.



I think only hardcore fans are truly pre-ordering on Game from the US though. They're a big company so I'd hope they could sort it out even if it means waiting a bit.


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 25, 2016)

I hope they start shipping soon. The site says they sold out. I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 25, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> I hope they start shipping soon. The site says they sold out. I'm trying to be patient.



Oh wow. I ordered 2 days ago. Glad I decided to.


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> I hope they start shipping soon. The site says they sold out. I'm trying to be patient.



Nvm I just checked the site, they really are sold out >>


----------



## Espers (Nov 25, 2016)

I pre-preorded mine on the 21 so I'm hoping they will ship out today.


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Espers said:


> I pre-preorded mine on the 21 so I'm hoping they will ship out today.



I'm hoping mine ship today too. I pre-ordered on the 14th!

- - - Post Merge - - -

No email about it yet tho >>


----------



## Espers (Nov 25, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm hoping mine ship today too. I pre-ordered on the 14th!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> No email about it yet tho >>



I didn't even know they were open that early for ordering so it looks like there might be a longer wait until they get to mine.


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Espers said:


> I didn't even know they were open that early for ordering so it looks like there might be a longer wait until they get to mine.



At least you got your order in while you could! They've sold out on GAME.


----------



## Espers (Nov 25, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> At least you got your order in while you could! They've sold out on GAME.


Hopefully they didn't oversell the pre-orders since I had that happen to me before and mine ended up getting cancelled on me.


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Espers said:


> Hopefully they didn't oversell the pre-orders since I had that happen to me before and mine ended up getting cancelled on me.



OH MY GOD NO. NOW YOU'RE MAKING ME WORRY.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 25, 2016)

They are gonna be released in North America on December 2nd, it's not that much days and you guys are spending like 30$ or 40$ on Ebay for them xD I don't know if I want to get into getting the cards and stuff b/c I don't even have the NFC reader if you don't have a New 3DS XL


----------



## princelio (Nov 25, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> They are gonna be released in North America on December 2nd, it's not that much days and you guys are spending like 30$ or 40$ on Ebay for them xD I don't know if I want to get into getting the cards and stuff b/c I don't even have the NFC reader if you don't have a New 3DS XL



people keep sayin that but there's no source for it. when did nintendo say they were releasing them in the US at all?

i'm also hoping game didn't oversell tbh...i ordered two packs, one for myself and one for a friend, and i'd be heartbroken if they get canceled.


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> They are gonna be released in North America on December 2nd, it's not that much days and you guys are spending like 30$ or 40$ on Ebay for them xD I don't know if I want to get into getting the cards and stuff b/c I don't even have the NFC reader if you don't have a New 3DS XL



I don't think anyone spent THAT much on them. I spent $10 for a pack of the cards, guaranteed to have all 6 characters, when Japan has 2 card blind packs. I totally think $10 was reasonable. And maybe they will be released on December 2nd, but I didn't wanna take any chances, since there is still no announcement for their release here AND December 2nd is only a week away. I'mnot risking missing out on the Sanrio gang, NO way! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I just realized you said Ebay! That's different, if you buy them off of Ebay I can't feel that bad for you ;A;


----------



## Espers (Nov 25, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> OH MY GOD NO. NOW YOU'RE MAKING ME WORRY.



I read good things about GAME and even though it's my first order with them I have high hopes that everything is going to go through without any issues. Though I hope they get a NA release too to since I know of a few people that missed out.


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Espers said:


> I read good things about GAME and even though it's my first order with them I have high hopes that everything is going to go through without any issues. Though I hope they get a NA release too to since I know of a few people that missed out.



For the sake of the people who decided to wait it out because they had hopes of NA getting Sanrio cards, I hope they release here in NA. Even though I'm importing mine, and the only person I know IRL who wants these cards will be able to use mine, I'd feel bad for those who stayed strong and waited and may end up not being rewarded for their patience.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 25, 2016)

princelio said:


> people keep sayin that but there's no source for it. when did nintendo say they were releasing them in the US at all?
> 
> i'm also hoping game didn't oversell tbh...i ordered two packs, one for myself and one for a friend, and i'd be heartbroken if they get canceled.



I'll bring up the source in a sec hold on

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> I don't think anyone spent THAT much on them. I spent $10 for a pack of the cards, guaranteed to have all 6 characters, when Japan has 2 card blind packs. I totally think $10 was reasonable. And maybe they will be released on December 2nd, but I didn't wanna take any chances, since there is still no announcement for their release here AND December 2nd is only a week away. I'mnot risking missing out on the Sanrio gang, NO way!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, I just realized you said Ebay! That's different, if you buy them off of Ebay I can't feel that bad for you ;A;



I didn't make up the prices lol I searched it and that's what showed up


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 25, 2016)

I doubt the site is actually sold out, they just put that on there so they can catch up with all the orders.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 25, 2016)

Source: http://www.perfectly-nintendo.com/animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-collaboration-sanrio-japan/

"This new series of Animal Crossing amiibo cards will be launched on November 3rd in Japan, November 11th in Europe, and *December 2nd in North America*, and will feature animals that do not appear in Animal Crossing: New Leaf."


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 25, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I'm hoping mine ship today too. I pre-ordered on the 14th!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> No email about it yet tho >>



There's only so many they have, so not everybody who preordered will get them the day they come out believe it or not. There could be hundreds of orders.


----------



## Mokuren (Nov 25, 2016)

I orderd my cards at my bookshop (in Austria) because I can't trust amazon anymore ;--; They have a shortage!  So about 8€ for all 6 cards


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 25, 2016)

Espers said:


> Hopefully they didn't oversell the pre-orders since I had that happen to me before and mine ended up getting cancelled on me.




Yeah, like I said there are probably hundreds of pre orders so I'm sure a lot will get cancelled if they oversell.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> Source: http://www.perfectly-nintendo.com/animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-collaboration-sanrio-japan/
> 
> "This new series of Animal Crossing amiibo cards will be launched on November 3rd in Japan, November 11th in Europe, and *December 2nd in North America*, and will feature animals that do not appear in Animal Crossing: New Leaf."



This hasn't been confirmed directly by Nintendo though, has it? The only thing we know so far that's coming out December 2nd in NA is the new Amiibo collection cards.


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> I didn't make up the prices lol I searched it and that's what showed up



I didn't think you did! I just don't think many people would actually go through with buying at those prices. But like I said, I misread your post and totally missed the part about it all being on Ebay.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 25, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I didn't think you did! I just don't think many people would actually go through with buying at those prices. But like I said, I misread your post and totally missed the part about it all being on Ebay.



yup Ebay is for crazy desperate people lmao


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> yup Ebay is for crazy desperate people lmao



I mean, the last place I wanna look for anything, is Ebay. It's either super high prices or really bad products. Or both.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 25, 2016)

LunaLight said:


> Yeah, like I said there are probably hundreds of pre orders so I'm sure a lot will get cancelled if they oversell.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



All I know is that it says: "Source: Nintendo" at the bottom


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 25, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> Source: http://www.perfectly-nintendo.com/animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-collaboration-sanrio-japan/
> 
> "This new series of Animal Crossing amiibo cards will be launched on November 3rd in Japan, November 11th in Europe, and *December 2nd in North America*, and will feature animals that do not appear in Animal Crossing: New Leaf."



Read closely. The source is talking about the 50 new Welcome Amiibo cards. They mention Sanrio cards separately.


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 25, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> Read closely. The source is talking about the 50 new Welcome Amiibo cards. They mention Sanrio cards separately.



so it's nov 3rd? idek anymore rip


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 25, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> so it's nov 3rd? idek anymore rip



Nah, it says the regular 50 are released on those dates. It mentions the Sanrio cards as a Japan exclusive but never mentions them coming to the USA at all.


----------



## Orieii (Nov 25, 2016)

My guess is that the NA Sanrio cards will release on the 25th of December ^^


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 25, 2016)

Wait so where did everyone get their cards? I can't seem to find any other site except Ebay :I


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> Wait so where did everyone get their cards? I can't seem to find any other site except Ebay :I



The cards have released in Australia I think? And they supposedly release today in the UK. A lot of us pre-ordered cards from sites like GAME.


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 25, 2016)

Orieii said:


> My guess is that the NA Sanrio cards will release on the 25th of December ^^



Why do you say that? Just because it's Christmas? There is no correlation with December 25th and any cards.


----------



## princelio (Nov 25, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> Wait so where did everyone get their cards? I can't seem to find any other site except Ebay :I



most ppl who didnt order from ebay ordered off of game but they're sold out now people are saying? idk


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 25, 2016)

Does anyone know if the Nintendo UK store also deliver to other countries?


----------



## princelio (Nov 25, 2016)

Pentipell said:


> Does anyone know if the Nintendo UK store also deliver to other countries?



they don't. i just tested it for myself


----------



## Orieii (Nov 25, 2016)

LunaLight said:


> Why do you say that? Just because it's Christmas? There is no correlation with December 25th and any cards.



It's just my guess, not because it's Christmas (I honestly forgot about that holiday xD) but it would be cute if that were the case, lol. 


Why wouldn't they release them in the NA?? 
When mid/late-December arrives, and Nintendo has yet to release a statement, I'll attempt to believe they aren't releasing here (but they could also release at a later date).


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 25, 2016)

They're out of stock on game now. People who preordered in this country from Nintendo started to receive the cards the beginning of the week, which is when mine arrived. Think Nintendo still have stock but they don't dispatch international. There's some sellers on ebay but they're quite expensive really. Game seem to be quite good at getting stock though, they had the welcome amiibo cards restocked a week before Nintendo had them available again, so I'd keep an eye there if anybody is still looking


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 25, 2016)

I got an email from game. I ordered mine on like Monday and they said mine are delayed but will be available November 28th. Not a big deal to me.


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I got an email from game. I ordered mine on like Monday and they said mine are delayed but will be available November 28th. Not a big deal to me.



I haven't gotten a single email about my order, and I placed mine on the 14th. I know the order went through, because I got the order confirmation page, but still... I went ahead and sent GAME an email about it. I would have at least expected a receipt.


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 25, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I got an email from game. I ordered mine on like Monday and they said mine are delayed but will be available November 28th. Not a big deal to me.



Same here. I'm still just excited that I'll get a complete pack.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 25, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I haven't gotten a single email about my order, and I placed mine on the 14th. I know the order went through, because I got the order confirmation page, but still... I went ahead and sent GAME an email about it. I would have at least expected a receipt.



Hmm. That's weird. Yeah I'd check. Mine wasn't even a junk email. Was in my inbox. You should be good. I just hope this will be the only delay


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Hmm. That's weird. Yeah I'd check. Mine wasn't even a junk email. Was in my inbox. You should be good. I just hope this will be the only delay



I had to use my Mom's paypal, since my visa card wouldn't work. I checked her email linked to her paypal as well as the email I used when placing the order. Not in spam or either of our inboxes. Hope they get back to me.


----------



## Espers (Nov 25, 2016)

My PP order is still pending since it says it's not going to complete until GAME completes the order so hopefully everything is ok.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 25, 2016)

Espers said:


> My PP order is still pending since it says it's not going to complete until GAME completes the order so hopefully everything is ok.



Is it pending in the bank statement? Idk just trying to think.


----------



## Espers (Nov 25, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Is it pending in the bank statement? Idk just trying to think.


I paid using my PP balance so they are holding the funds from that.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 25, 2016)

Espers said:


> I paid using my PP balance so they are holding the funds from that.



OK. I used my PayPal but it was the second time I ever used it. I didn't know how that worked. I just know I linked it to my visa.


----------



## Espers (Nov 25, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> OK. I used my PayPal but it was the second time I ever used it. I didn't know how that worked. I just know I linked it to my visa.


Since I don't have a card I have to transfer from my bank to PP instead. As long as it's pending I'll hold out that eventually the order will go through sometimes next week since I don't think the weekends count.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 25, 2016)

Espers said:


> Since I don't have a card I have to transfer from my bank to PP instead. As long as it's pending I'll hold out that eventually the order will go through sometimes next week since I don't think the weekends count.



They will get it done. Just do something fun  and don't think about it as much!


----------



## LunaLight (Nov 25, 2016)

_Guys._

You will get your cards. That is if they don't cancel it due to them overselling. Just keep an eye on your email and go live your life. You'll get your cards. Or you'll get your money back.


----------



## Espers (Nov 25, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> They will get it done. Just do something fun  and don't think about it as much!


I'll try and just concentrate on saving up coupons for now!


----------

